# Co Enzyme Q10 - Safe during pregnancy



## Jess1981 (May 7, 2012)

I have been taking Co Enzyme Q10 100mg since January to help with my IVF treatment and husbands spermcount. I believe it did play a part as i am now 8 weeks pregnant. I continued to take the pills as well pregnacare conception and 400mg of folic acid. Foolishly i didnt check to see if it was safe for me to continue taking co enzyme q10 and having now just done some 'google' research have read that you are recommended  not to take this supplement. I have had a 5 & 7 week scan and all seems and well and have stopped taking the pills, do you know if there is any long term damage i could have done and if indeed it is unsafe please?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jess 

I will forward your question to the pharmacists  

They are best placed to answer this


- Ladies can you help please. 

Kaz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is no information on the use of this supplement in pregnancy, which is why it is recommended not to take. It doesn't necessarily mean that it can cause problems. If your recent scans have been fine then no need for concern.


----------

